# Elbow help



## Razul eaox (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok my heavy bag is not leather covered, it is cloth. So when i elbow it is really cutting them up... anything i can do besides buying a new bag?


----------



## MJS (Jan 6, 2008)

Razul eaox said:


> Ok my heavy bag is not leather covered, it is cloth. So when i elbow it is really cutting them up... anything i can do besides buying a new bag?


 
You could:

1) Wear a long sleeve shirt/sweatshirt.

2) Wear elbow or forearm pads.


----------



## morph4me (Jan 6, 2008)

Elbow pads and long sleeve  shirts are a good idea.You also might want to examine the way you're hitting the bag and make sure that the force of your blow is going into the bag and not just sliding along the surface.


----------



## Razul eaox (Jan 6, 2008)

Im sorry for wasting your time. i guess i was a little tired and didnt think of the long sleeve thing at the time. I ussually do put on long sleeves if they start to hurt but i didnt think of it at the time. Thanks though


----------



## Zero (Jan 11, 2008)

I've also taped a bag before with heavy duty plumbing tape - good stickability stuff like ducttape but without any texture on the surface so no chance of skin abrasions.

This is more of a limited life enhancer for a bag though to strecth it over until a new one can be obtained.


----------



## Razul eaox (Jan 13, 2008)

ive been using the long sleeves, but it still cut me up some when i really get into it, so ill look into the elbow pads


----------

